# Going to buy New Rig Need Suggestions



## Vyom93 (Feb 20, 2014)

hi friends,
finally I going to buy my new rig
this Is the config 

Processor
AMD FX 8350

Motherboard
Asus M5A97 R2.0 /Asus M5A97 LE R2

RAM
Gskill RipjawsX 8GB 1600 4x2 /Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 4x2

Graphic Card
SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280X 3GB OC
ASUS R9 280X R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 (1st priority or the cheapest)
MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G BF4 3GB

Case 
NZXT Phantom 410 Black   (1st priority)
Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed 

SMPS
Corsair GS600
Corsair Modular TX650M 650 Modular (1st priority)
SeaSonic M12II 650 Modular


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans:bf4 ,bf3,nfs rivals,gta 5 if in pc 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans:60k

3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans: have two old  hdd

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans:i am having dell s2240l FullHD

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: will use old hdd , monitor, odd, kb+mouse , etc

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
 Ans: this Saturday 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans: yes, myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ans: Mumbai lamington road

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans: plz suggest any changes


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2014)

Processor
AMD FX 8350

Motherboard
Asus M5A97 R2.0

RAM
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 4x2

Graphic Card
SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280X 3GB OC

Case 
Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed 

SMPS
Corsair Modular TX650M 650 Modular


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2014)

The config you have mentioned is perfect except for a few changes:

> Make sure you get 4 GB x2 1600 MHz RAM.

> for graohic card, get wither of Asus or Sapphire, whichever is cheaper.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2014)

seasonic m12ii 650 is better than corsair tx650m.


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The config you have mentioned is perfect except for a few changes:
> 
> > Make sure you get 4 GB x2 1600 MHz RAM.
> 
> > for graohic card, get wither of Asus or Sapphire, whichever is cheaper.



Is sapphire providing 3 year warranty in India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> Is sapphire providing 3 year warranty in India



2 year replacement and 1 year labour.


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 2 year replacement and 1 year labour.


and what about asus 
 for smps both are having 5 year warranty i will buy the cheapest


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> and what about asus
> for smps both are having 5 year warranty i will buy the cheapest



asus offers 3 years repalcement afaik.
TX650m is made by CWT and is of lower quality than m12ii 650 or even older a seasonic made corsair tx 650v2. tx 650m compromised the quality for modluar thing.


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> asus offers 3 years repalcement afaik.
> TX650m is made by CWT and is of lower quality than m12ii 650 or even older a seasonic made corsair tx 650v2. tx 650m compromised the quality for modluar thing.


Thanks for info,i thought it was same seasonic made

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> The config you have mentioned is perfect except for a few changes:
> 
> > Make sure you get 4 GB x2 1600 MHz RAM.
> 
> > for graohic card, get wither of Asus or Sapphire, whichever is cheaper.


I have one question corsair vengeance 8 GB 4x2 1600mhz is for Rs.6492 and corsair vengeance 4 GB 4x1 is for Rs.2788
if I bought corsair vengeance 4 GB 4x1 x2 its cost is Rs.5576 & it will work on dual channel should I buy this way and save some money


----------



## Cilus (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually I didn't get the 8GB 4X2 meaning. Are you trying to say 8GB Ram in 4GB X 2 configuration? if yes, then just write 4GBX2.

If you want my suggestion, get a single 8GB stick for now and add another later. 1600 MHz 8GB stick from Kingston (HyperX Blue series) or Corsair will cost you around 5K. Get whatever is cheaper. But Kingston HyperX series dos offer better overclocking capability than popular corsair Vengeance series.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Actually I didn't get the 8GB 4X2 meaning. Are you trying to say 8GB Ram in 4GB X 2 configuration? if yes, then just write 4GBX2.
> 
> If you want my suggestion, get a single 8GB stick for now and add another later. 1600 MHz 8GB stick from Kingston (HyperX Blue series) or Corsair will cost you around 5K. Get whatever is cheaper. But Kingston HyperX series dos offer better overclocking capability than popular corsair Vengeance series.



Why would you suggest 8 GB x1 instead of 4 GB x2?


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 21, 2014)

I think I will go with gskill or Kingston because I will be using my old CM hyper 212evo the corsair heat sink may create problems


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> I think I will go with gskill or Kingston because I will be using my old CM hyper 212evo the corsair heat sink may create problems



You can look for G.Skill Sniper which has low profile heatspreaders. BTW I'll recommend 4 GB x2 instead of 8 GB x1.


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 21, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can look for G.Skill Sniper which has low profile heatspreaders. BTW I'll recommend 4 GB x2 instead of 8 GB x1.


Yup I know the G.Skill Sniper & I will buy 4 GB x2


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 26, 2014)

I bought the processor,mb,case,ram,smps last Saturday the r9 280x  was out of stock at lamington, Mumbai so I can't get one 
now I am looking for buying online but only this msi  *www.primeabgb.com/msi-r9-280x-gaming-3g-bf4-3gb-graphic-card.htmlis is available online should I get this or wait for sapphire or asus
my new pc without gpu 
*i.imgur.com/Zt1a6m0l.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks pretty neat


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 26, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Looks pretty neat


thanks  what do u think about msi card ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> thanks  what do u think about msi card ?



I will not recommend MSI as they have closed operations in India. Try contacting mdcomputers.in.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

nice cable management


----------



## gambitrite (Feb 27, 2014)

Please tell us the Price list of each equipment. I am also looking to buy a gaming rig and looking for suggestions.


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 27, 2014)

gambitrite said:


> Please tell us the Price list of each equipment. I am also looking to buy a gaming rig and looking for suggestions.


Here is the price
AMD FX 8350 -12,774
Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 - 5,488
Gskill RipjawX 4GB X 2 1600MHz - 5,828
NZXT Phantom 410 Black - 5,804
Corsair RM650 - 8,111
All prices are without tax

- - - Updated - - -

Today I again went to lamington,Mumbai and the same no luck  only the xfx and powercolor are in stock  now what to do I have only three option 
1.go with the msi 
2.go with the GTX720 or 
3.wait for the stock (I can't wait want to play games )
The msi graphic card is distributed by the acro,how is the acro service 
MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll suggest waiting. Better late than never. It's a wait for the good.


----------



## Vyom93 (Feb 27, 2014)

Or buy a galaxy 2gb gtx770 for 28,000
And MSI is better then xfx right


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> Or buy a galaxy 2gb gtx770 for 28,000
> And MSI is better then xfx right



if you can get it under 28k, then you should consider getting it. also get choose from zotac,asus,gigabyte etc. skip msi and xfx.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

if you're going to buy gtx 770 get the zotac it comes with 5 year warranty

- - - Updated - - -

also check mdcomputers they have 280x for like 24k


----------



## Vyom93 (Mar 1, 2014)

mdcomputers now having stock of  Asus 280x for 26,999 how is the service mdcomputers


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> mdcomputers now having stock of  Asus 280x for 26,999 how is the service mdcomputers



> 29.6k for 280X is very expensive. Sapphire DualX is available for 24k and HIS is available for ~23k.

> mdcomputers are trustworthy. It will be the authorized service center who will service the product, not computers.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> mdcomputers now having stock of  Asus 280x for 26,999 how is the service mdcomputers



price is on the higher side. then get 770 at 28k or 280x under 24k(if possible).


----------



## Vyom93 (Mar 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > 29.6k for 280X is very expensive. Sapphire DualX is available for 24k and HIS is available for ~23k.
> 
> > mdcomputers are trustworthy. It will be the authorized service center who will service the product, not computers.


It 26,666 with discount ,u have seen the mrp it 29,666,i know that service is provided by the product service center I was asking about delivery 

I am looking for the sapphire vapor x it was for 25,500 in lamington and dual x for 23,800 in one shop and for 24,500 at primeabgb


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> It 26,666 with discount ,u have seen the mrp it 29,666,i know that service is provided by the product service center I was asking about delivery
> 
> I am looking for the sapphire vapor x it was for 25,500 in lamington and dual x for 23,800 in one shop and for 24,500 at primeabgb



get the dual x for rs 23.8k.


----------



## gambitrite (Mar 2, 2014)

Or you could wait for GTX 750 Ti....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

gambitrite said:


> Or you could wait for GTX 750 Ti....



do you expect the performance similar to 280x/gtx 770?


----------



## Vyom93 (Mar 14, 2014)

After waiting for almost 20 days sapphire r9 280x back in stock in lamington Mumbai  
now plz  till me the benefits of the UEFI bios card (fast boot I know in win 8 )
should I buy the uefi card , I am having asus m5a97 le which has the uefi is it ok to use non uefi gpu with uefi mb 
but I will be using win 7,may upgrade later to 8


----------



## gambitrite (Mar 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> do you expect the performance similar to 280x/gtx 770?



The performance of GTX 750Ti is more about less power consumption and doesn't require an extra power port. It is also based on the new Maxwell architecture.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 20, 2014)

gambitrite said:


> The performance of GTX 750Ti is more about less power consumption and doesn't require an extra power port. It is also based on the new Maxwell architecture.



op does not mention about saving power. performance wise 750ti is nowhere near to 280x.


----------

